# Estação Meteorológica Automática do Montijo [Força Aérea Portuguesa] (19/Fev/2016)



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Algumas fotografias da estação meteorológica automática Vaisala instalada no Montijo.

A estação dispõe de 3 anemómetros mas foi fotografado o principal.

Tem ainda um parque clássico que mais tarde mostrarei num novo tópico.


Torre de 10 metros, com o termo-higrómetro a cerca de 1,70 m do solo, dentro do abrigo radiation-shield.








Anemómetro sónico no topo da torre de 10 metros.







Respectivo pluviómetro/udómetro.







Vista em pormenor.







Vistas em pormenor do abrigo do termo-higrómetro a cerca de 1,70 m do solo.












Visibilímetro forward-scatter ao fundo. Vista da envolvência para Norte.







Vista em pormenor.







Tectómetro.







Envolvência da estação, para Oeste.







Envolvência da estação, para Sul.







Vista da envolvência para ENE, a cerca de 50 metros da estação.


----------

